# Capuchine and Jacobin fanciers: Need help...



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

I find myself the proud "daddy" of yet another rescue, this one dumped in a park.. My question is, is he a young Jacobin, or a Capuchine? His crest seems too short for a Jacobin, but too long for Capuchine.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you need to look at the build of the body and it's stance, capuchines keep their tails more level and upright as where the jacobin willl have a more regal longer appearance and keep his tail more like a robe behind him closer to the floor if that makes any sense. I suggest you look at pictures of both breeds any color and just look at their stance body. capuchines have more muscle and seem heavier also and are not as shy as jacobins, my jacobins would hide their face in a corner of the nest box when I came in to tend to them, like if they did not see me I could not see them. capuchines were more self assured.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

might be a cross be twine the two breeds . another words a opps baby


----------



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

It might be a cross between the two, but I'm no expert so I can't really tell. 



> Pigeons will always be humanity's best friends


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

nice looking bird tho. wouldn't mind one like that.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Could be a jacobin thats been trimmed.only a guess though.its a beatiful bird.


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

Gorgeous bird wish I had him.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a pair jacopins if you heard of them they are the inbetween of the two, not as big a collar as the jacobins yet bigger then the capuchines. my male capuchins collar dose look like this ones tho. ours are banded and a true breed they where shown before we got them and now have 2 babies for sale they are a red velvet and a red tiger.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this thread is from April, to get caught up on his birds , check his posts statuses.


----------

